# A Triangle And Two Dots?



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

I have another question but this time don't have the answer :lookaround:

What is this recurring symbol that appears in many watches?










I have seen that it mainly appear in flieger watches but not only.

Xavi


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

2 eyes and a nose obviously


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

and the line above is the little fellas mohechen hair cut


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> 2 eyes and a nose obviously





spankone said:


> and the line above is the little fellas mohechen hair cut


Thanks but I was waiting for a little more serious response. I am sure we are going to have time for laughing later.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think its a specific mark with a name, its just one that generally used in these style of watches, first seen on military watches, my guess is that the 2 dots either side of the big triangle makes it easier to orientate the watches 12 position in the dark at a glance...


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I dont think its a specific mark with a name, its just one that generally used in these style of watches, first seen on military watches, my guess is that the 2 dots either side of the big triangle makes it easier to orientate the watches 12 position in the dark at a glance...


Thanks Jason,

I've googled a bit and found somewhere that "triangle at 12 is used by pilots in flight planning activities". Probably in a way like the one you suggests.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

thorpey69 said:


> 2 eyes and a nose obviously


Always reminds me of a cartoon duck


----------



## klaus (Feb 18, 2009)

dapper said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 eyes and a nose obviously
> ...


The question is wise. I will ask to a pilot friend. anyway, german producers used it for the very first time, I think, on Beobachter Uhr


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

dapper said:


> Always reminds me of a cartoon duck


Thanks Alan. I never saw it before but that's all i'll ever think of when I look at it in future


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

dapper said:


> thorpey69 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 eyes and a nose obviously
> ...


I never noticed that before, but now every time I see one, it's a cartoon duck!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Jasonm is spot on,

'The triangle marker was used for the upward orientation of the dial during night flight. Furthermore, it was also used as a solar compass to find the earthâ€™s true north in conjunction with sextants, compass and data charts'

Found it here http://www.calibremagazine.com/node/305, quite an interesting article (Mods, If i'm not allowed to post this link please delete it)

Bill


----------

